

Decoupling action and neurological reward -- read the alt-text - sanj
http://m.xkcd.com/862/

======
sanj
Has anyone tried this?

I could set up a proxy that provided a delay and fiddle with my host file, but
I wonder if there is a better way to experiment.

~~~
plastics
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/fo276/i_wrote_a...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/fo276/i_wrote_a_ruby_script_modeled_after_todays_xkcd/)

